# smoked jerk peanuts



## miamirick (Sep 19, 2010)

had to try this again and this time no oven!

first coated with equal parts butter and hot sauce

then coat em in a shaker bowl

spread out on a sheet

covered with jerk seasonings

onto the table
































I think i wore the dog out!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 19, 2010)

LOL---Probably dreaming about you getting back to smoking meat.

I don't think he likes peanuts!

Bear


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks good.

Did you start out with raw, boiled, dry roast, or does it not matter?


----------



## mythmaster (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah, man, you've got to give us some details on all of that.


----------

